# Looking for a Method to Culture House Flies



## Blaise and Echo (Jul 2, 2009)

Please note this is for House Flies (not fruit flies) I've searched several forums, and though I have found stuff on it here, I haven't found an actual method. Does anyone have a method? Hopefully one that doesn't smell. I have access to a restaurant store room (mom owns the restaurant) so I can get most normal ingredients. All ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

http://spiderpharm.com/docs/housefly_kit.pdf


----------



## sandnmyteeth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Moist Mazuri Tortoise diet is the best media I have found. Culture them in large containers like you would fruit flys.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

It is not really the culture stuff that smells with house flies, it is more the maggots.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 22, 2007)

sandnmyteeth2--

Just put the adults in deli cups on this stuff like you do D. hydei on media?

Does a substrate (like excelsior) seem to help production?

Any other hints?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Catch the episode of dirty jobs. Mike worked on a fly/maggot farm. Basically there setup was a screen cage full of flies. Then they would put a mix of fish and proteins together so the flies could lay eggs in it. After a couple days they would take the mix out and add a fresh mix. The old mix then just goes into a container where the maggots have time to grow up and just keep repeating the process. This place had a little 10'x10' room that produced millions of maggots a week. I would think that putting them in a FF container wouldnt allow them the space they require to be happy flies. I would think a good size tank with a screen lid would do the trick.
Jason


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

here you go http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/40719-musca-domestica-house-fly-rearing-container.html


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

found this bit o info surfing:

Curly wing culture


----------

